# Sooo some new pet ideas



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Ok so I decided to turn one of my spare 10 gallon tanks into a terrarium. I don't know what to put in there? I was thinking either a scorpion, a pacman frog (or a tomato frog), or a leopard gecko.

They each have concerns: I'll have to special order the emperor scorpion, I'm not sure if a 10 gallon is big enough for a gecko, and I'm not sure how much noise a frog makes. So if anyone can answer the last two I appreciate it, or if yall can give me any other advice!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

My leo does well in her ten gallon... I would upgrade her if I had the room, but for an older, lazy lizard like her ten gallons does just fine. 

Leo's are great pets. I love mine.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

It's real hard to decide though I'm starting to lean away from scorpions, they're giant bugs and I'm still a bit arachniphobic (sp?).

It's a hard choice between a pacman or leo! I think I'll buy a bigger tank anyway for whichever I choose.


----------



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

thekinetic said:


> It's real hard to decide though I'm starting to lean away from scorpions, they're giant bugs and I'm still a bit arachniphobic (sp?).
> 
> It's a hard choice between a pacman or leo! I think I'll buy a bigger tank anyway for whichever I choose.


I know pacmen need a lot of room, from what I've heard. I just set up two fire-bellied toads in a ten gal bought just for them. They seen thrilled with the space!

Although, you'll have to feed them live crickets that are gut-fed and dusted with calcium and supplements. And they'll live a long, long time. So. Just be ready for a commitment!


----------



## Conuremama (Feb 12, 2014)

OOOO get the gecko!


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

I've been weighing the pros and cons of both. I can't decide what the longevity of either is either a pro or con, pacman frogs can live for about 10 years on average and leos apparently 20. And I'm not using my 10 gallon, I'll be buying either a exo terra 18" cubed for the frog or a 20 gallon for the gecko.

I'm really thinking about my gerbils because having a leo means another critter that would need some handling, so making time for each would take some adjusting of schedules.

With those exceptions it all boils down to a plain old decision since cost wise (not including price of the critter itself) is the same.

Edit: Also oddly enough when I asked my dad he said the leo too? :b


----------



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

thekinetic said:


> I've been weighing the pros and cons of both. I can't decide what the longevity of either is either a pro or con, pacman frogs can live for about 10 years on average and leos apparently 20. And I'm not using my 10 gallon, I'll be buying either a exo terra 18" cubed for the frog or a 20 gallon for the gecko.
> 
> I'm really thinking about my gerbils because having a leo means another critter that would need some handling, so making time for each would take some adjusting of schedules.
> 
> With those exceptions it all boils down to a plain old decision since cost wise (not including price of the critter itself) is the same.


Well, if you want an animal you can handle, I know leos like to be touched. From what I've heard, most frogs prefer very little handling.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

I know but they're so evenly matched in the pros and cons that I really could flip a coin. I was just hoping someone could nudge me in one direction, I'm just terrible at making decisions especially win/win ones. X3


----------



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

thekinetic said:


> I know but they're so evenly matched in the pros and cons that I really could flip a coin. I was just hoping someone could nudge me in one direction, I'm just terrible at making decisions especially win/win ones. X3


Honestly, I would say Leo. They look /so/ cute!


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Yes they are! X3


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Ok after sooooo much deliberation ( I actually lost some sleep) I have decided on a gecko! ^_^

Now this is where I need help as I haven't the foggiest as to what I need to care for one, except that I need a 20 gallon with screen top. Also I was deciding between a leopard gecko or a African fat tailed gecko which seem to require the same care (as far as I've read but the internets is often wrong).

So I'm asking for more practiced help!


----------



## Dakieda (Mar 3, 2014)

thekinetic said:


> Ok after sooooo much deliberation ( I actually lost some sleep) I have decided on a gecko! ^_^
> 
> Now this is where I need help as I haven't the foggiest as to what I need to care for one, except that I need a 20 gallon with screen top. Also I was deciding between a leopard gecko or a African fat tailed gecko which seem to require the same care (as far as I've read but the internets is often wrong).
> 
> So I'm asking for more practiced help!


This link tells you what to look for in one you purchase, and some of the items you need:
http://www.wikihow.com/Care-for-a-Leopard-Gecko

Or, here's the short list 
-slate tiles for the substrate (or reptile carpet, or cabinet liner). do not use sand, it causes 'impaction'
-under-tank heating pad, helps with digestion, ideal temp 90F
-lamp emitting full-spectrum UV rays is required as a source of Vitamin D
-shallow water bowl, on opposite of heating pad
-3 hides, one of which is stuffed with moist papertowels to help them shed one on the heating pad, one off the pad, and then the moist one wherever.
-Calcium + Vitamin D powder to put on food
-Mealworms or live crickets.


----------



## Conuremama (Feb 12, 2014)

thekinetic said:


> Ok after sooooo much deliberation ( I actually lost some sleep) I have decided on a gecko! ^_^
> 
> Now this is where I need help as I haven't the foggiest as to what I need to care for one, except that I need a 20 gallon with screen top. Also I was deciding between a leopard gecko or a African fat tailed gecko which seem to require the same care (as far as I've read but the internets is often wrong).
> 
> So I'm asking for more practiced help!


yay! 
This website also has a lot of information on geckos
http://geckocare.net/


----------



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

I actually returned the frogs because my sister was highly allergic to their gentle toxins... And got myself a baby Leo. (S)he's quite young! I'm using the reptile "carpet" as substrate, a Zoo Med under heater, and fake plants and logs and caves for hides. I already have crickets who are gut-fed and calcium dusted, and I already had a good light. Lo(Little One since they're too young to know the sex, though I've startled calling it a he), is so cute I can't handle it!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Good choice. In my opinion this is an awesome site pertaining to care info, and I relied on it a lot in he beginning- http://www.geckosetc.com/htm/care.htm .

Leo's actually don't need special UV lamps, they get their vitamin D through other means- they are nocturnal and hide during the day, so it's really only logic that they wouldn't use the sun to create vitamin d. It isn't going to hurt- it's just not news essay at all. 

Definitely get multiple hides. I can not recommend them enough, apparently they can make a significant impact on the length of the leo's life and they seem to make a difference in the quality of life of mine. 

Under the tank heating pad is a given.

Sand is ok, but not ideal- just make sure the grain size is small enough (read above link). It looks good and works well, but paper towels and repticarpets or whatever are safer and cleaner but not as attractive. 

Varying the food between crickets (I freeze mine and trained her to eat them... Lol) and meal or super worms is good, I don't do it as often as I should but it's nice for them to have a variety and probably more nutritionally sound. 

African fat tails like it more humid and are a tiny bit less recommended for beginners, if I remember correctly. There may be other care differences, but I don't think they're very different. 

I think that's all... Tank, cover, substrate of choice, hides (moist one included, for shedding), water dish, heating pad, food, calcium and vitamin d dust, lizard... That's everything, I think. 

You'll love your leo!


----------



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

MattsBettas said:


> Good choice. In my opinion this is an awesome site pertaining to care info, and I relied on it a lot in he beginning- http://www.geckosetc.com/htm/care.htm .
> 
> Leo's actually don't need special UV lamps, they get their vitamin D through other means- they are nocturnal and hide during the day, so it's really only logic that they wouldn't use the sun to create vitamin d. It isn't going to hurt- it's just not news essay at all.
> 
> ...


Since you seem so very knowledgeable-- will I need to upgrade Lo's tank? It's a ten gal and he's probably only two or two and a half inches right now, since he's so young I can't even sex him, and the pet store lady said I would absolutely need to upgrade to a twenty gal. However, the sites I've been reading say a ten gal is just fine for one their whole life  

Also, do you have any tips on "training" them to keep still? Lo is a very wiggly little fellow, although he likes to hide in my hair and chill.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

I've heard that leos and fat tails come from different climates, leos are from more arrid places while fat tails are from more temperate climates. Fat tails also apparently need more hides and darker ones and their substrate should be something more like dirt, eco earth comes recommended from the sites I've been to.

Now not to start anything but there seems to be a huge debate over substrate for leos. They seem to come from the mountainous regions of Afghanistan and thus sand is wrong as the areas are more rocky. Most seem to say use towels, tile, pea gravel, reptile carpet, or artificial turf. So I don't know. :/


----------



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

thekinetic said:


> I've heard that leos and fat tails come from different climates, leos are from more arrid places while fat tails are from more temperate climates. Fat tails also apparently need more hides and darker ones and their substrate should be something more like dirt, eco earth comes recommended from the sites I've been to.
> 
> Now not to start anything but there seems to be a huge debate over substrate for leos. They seem to come from the mountainous regions of Afghanistan and thus sand is wrong as the areas are more rocky. Most seem to say use towels, tile, pea gravel, reptile carpet, or artificial turf. So I don't know. :/


Either tile or reptile carpet seems to be the consensus. Or paper towels. Sand and gravel that is too small could impact their poor tummies, from what I've read.

I just got Lo mealworms today, and he and I both like them much better than consisting on mainly crickets lol.

Also, a more humid climate is actually a bit difficult. The moss and damp mulch are quite gross.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Moss and mulch don't gross me out, it's actually rather difficult to do so. I actually enjoy getting my hands dirty! ^_^

I've heard it can be difficult to keep such a high humidity in a tank at about 70%, but if I find it hard I could always use a fogger.

Wow I'm learning so much searching about these guys!:3


----------



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

thekinetic said:


> Moss and mulch don't gross me out, it's actually rather difficult to do so. I actually enjoy getting my hands dirty! ^_^
> 
> I've heard it can be difficult to keep such a high humidity in a tank at about 70%, but if I find it hard I could always use a fogger.
> 
> Wow I'm learning so much searching about these guys!:3


I guess it comes down to what you want your gecko to look like and how much trouble their terrarium is gonna be


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

It also depends on if I can find fat tails at all. I've only gone to brick and mortar stores which for the most part don't carry them. Not even my lps which isn't a chain, and they had everything including basilisks which I haven't seen anywhere else.


----------



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

thekinetic said:


> It also depends on if I can find fat tails at all. I've only gone to brick and mortar stores which for the most part don't carry them. Not even my lps which isn't a chain, and they had everything including basilisks which I haven't seen anywhere else.


True. You could look online, but I don't know much about shipping non fishy animals, hahah.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Ok what about lights? Do they need them being nocturnal? One guy on youtube said no, not ever. Which really doesn't make sense as in the wild there is the sun, so perhaps a regular non heat non uv light set on for twelve hour periods and then perhaps a moonlight lamp?

Sorry for these questions it's just it's all overwhelming and I'd to get it straight before next month when petco has it's buck a gallon sale so I know what to order for the tank.


----------



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

You can get a normal light, I believe, but don't shine it down too harshly. Lo doesn't have a light at my hour, but we leave the lights on all day, and open the curtains, to provide all the animals with some light. I don't think it's necessary, because they'll be sleeping during the day tucked into the darkest place possible. At night, they come out and warm their bellies on their underside heater, then switch to the cooler side if they get over heated.

Although, I'm sure Agent13 can provide us with Agent13 insightful answer!


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Dang it! I can't find fat tails or gargoyle anywhere! >.<*

Oh yeah I decided to think about adding arboreal species to the lsit of possible reptiles. So any info on them would appreciated. I'm hesitant about crested geckos because I heard they're fragile in that if you look at them the wrong way they lose their tails, which is why I thought about gargoyle because theirs grows back.


----------



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

thekinetic said:


> Dang it! I can't find fat tails or gargoyle anywhere! >.<*
> 
> Oh yeah I decided to think about adding arboreal species to the lsit of possible reptiles. So any info on them would appreciated. I'm hesitant about crested geckos because I heard they're fragile in that if you look at them the wrong way they lose their tails, which is why I thought about gargoyle because theirs grows back.


That might be true, actually, the one at the pet store was even missing his tail. My sister freaked before I explained how they grow back lol


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Did I hear my name ? *magical reptile fairy appears*
What was the question(s) ? Lol

For Leo's .. They do need a day/ night light schedule but do not need specific lights. A vitd3 supplement will assist the calcium absorption just fine instead of UVA/UVB lights like daytime species would need. 

Arboreal lizards ? My favorite are frilled dragons . I have two . Their tank requirements are rather large and they need lots of handling to make them happy and create the bond. 
Anoles , cresties , chameleons ... I can later create a long list after I finish dinner and suggest breeders I know.
Btw there are plenty insect feeder options for a lot of these . Small Dubia roaches, Phoenix worms, silk worms, small superworms ..and more

Ask away . I'd love to help. 

(Btw geckos are recommended 20g.. Which species will dictate which tyoe of 20g)


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Edit: I was looking for a gargoyle or fat tailed gecko mostly because crested geckos tails are fragile and leopard geckos I can't seem to find a nice looking substrate for the tank I'm getting. (I'm going to go all interior decorator on it so he's living in style) Though I wouldn't mind a crested, they're really cute and don't really need crickets.

Actually after a bit of research and youtube watching I think I found a decent option for substrate for a leopard gecko. It's called exo terra excavator clay, a man who keeps and breeds geckos mixes it with a bit of sand and apparently you can press it into a relatively hard surface. He said it's easier on little gecko feet but hard enough so they don't eat it while catching crickets.

Any knowledge on it oh magical reptile fairy(had to say it)? X3


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

That clay in not sanitary .. And still has issues things causing RIs and impossible to sanitize to keep parasite free. 
Oh I get it with interior decorating !! I go crazy with my reptiles . Have ceramic tile grouted onto the bottom on a beardies cage with a rock 3d background sealed on too .. Them of course a designer hammock she loves to sleep on. All my reptiles have hammocks .. Also have porcelain tile being cut ( finally!)for another dragons cage . Rock waterfall in my larger Frillies cage leading to a large pool .. Man the fun I've had decorating . 
For your gecko use linoleum or shelf liner .. You can get nice styles with those for sure . 



Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Two breeders I know and deal with that do have huge lizard selection are LLL reptiles And backwater reptiles


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

I don't know about linoleum or shelf liner they look kind of cheap. It's nice to clear up the clay thing and to know you approve of tile. I've seen nice tile, heck I'm the one that put it in. The amount of patterns and styles and accents you can use is endless. I don't know if I'd go as far as to grout them in but I would use a buffer like reptile carpet to keep from busting the tank.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm using reptile carpet to buffer the one in my daughters dragons cage. I'm not grouting that one . No reason .. I just like doing things different . Lol


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Well it seems I'll be going with a leopard gecko. But it's going to be a bit before I buy a suitable tank so I'll keep checking my local petcos, who list both fat tails and gargoyles, until then. Not that I believe I'm settling for it, more of a unintended objective. Much the same way I go to a pet store to buy something mundane like bedding only to come home with a new betta! ^_^


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

Just throwing my two cents in...
I have 3 leos and I love them. All three of them are not only different in their personalities, but also they're all different morphs. Let me give you a short break down of my three babies 

My first leo, a large female, I bought from a neglectful home. She was bought for the son, who no longer had interest in her. They had an inappropriate set up (the single hide took up over half of the 10gal tank, a heat rock that already had a hot spot, and no under tank heat pad). They didn't give her a shed box/hide, and didn't watch her when she shed, so she's missing the ends of her toes due to retained skin... She now lives in a long 20 gal tank and is as happy as a clam when I gave her the proper set up. I use the reptile carpet in her tank, but since the carpet is too short, I have placed paper towel in the corner that she likes to poop in so it makes for easy clean up  I've never been certain of her morph.








I bought my tiny female from a friend. She's in a 10 gallon tank. She had an eye infection before I got her (I blame the sand that she was on), we struggled a bit to get her back up into 100% healthy again, but now she's much happier and has completely relaxed compared to when I first got her. She is now blind on one side since the infection had damaged her eye, but she still hunts her food and lives like a normal leopard gecko. I just have to remember to approach her from the side that she can see with so I don't spook her lol. Her substrate is paper towel for now, but in the photo you can see it was reptile carpet (the white stuff is from when I dropped in superworms that were dusted with her supplement powder). My guess is that she is a what some would call a "banana blizzard" morph...? (Reptile experts please correct me if I'm wrong )








And last, but not least, my all time favourite, Dr. Connors (husband named him xD). Bought from the same friend that I got my small female from, he is the most relaxed and can be handled by ANYONE. While I clean out his cage, he hangs out on my shoulder and just sits there, doesn't move much unless he gets uncomfortable. I was told he is a patternless albino rainwater leopard gecko (fancy title! lol). He has cage carpet as well. If I hand feed him crickets or worms, he very gently takes it from my fingers, doesn't snap like the other two do xD He's also in a 10 gallon since he's a very lazy boy.







Poking out of his shed box to say hello.









Leos come in all shapes, sizes and colours, which is one of the many reasons I love them  If you have the correct set up, they are very low maintenance. I also change up their diet from crickets, mealworms and superworms. 
I don't have any lights on mine, they are in my husband's office, that gets natural daylight from a south facing window (so they never get direct sunlight). They all have an under tank heat pad on one side of the tank (where I keep one hide along with their shed boxes) and their water and another hide are on the cooler side of the tank. 
When I walk into the room, they all pop out to see if it's feeding time. They are always fairly interested in what I'm doing, especially the larger female who LOVES her food lol
They are very clean creatures. They normally only poop on one side of their cage, so it's easy clean up, and when they shed their skin, they eat it, so no need to clean that up for them 

I would DEFINITELY say go with the leopard gecko.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

I was thinking the same as my niece is very loud when she comes over after school. I'm afraid she'll spook a crested and it'll drop it's tail.

I saw some very nicely colored leos at my fav petco. The tank I was going to get is 24"x18"x12". I'm still not 100% on the substrate but I was going to use a slate tile 18"x18" on top of reptile carpet (as a buffer for the tile) and fill the side gaps in with river stones that are big enough that the gecko won't eat them. Then perhaps some fake desert flora and go from there.

What yall think?


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Yays I bought my tank! It's the 24x18x12, and I learned that petco can order me a fat tailed gecko if I want one. So now I must decide which gecko a leo or fat tailed.

Plus they had a cute little panther gecko there! <3


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Id go with an African fat tail if it were me. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Any particular reason?

I mean I know that I can make their tank less plain looking and all. Plus I know they're calmer. But why else?


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

I haven't had any experience with any other types of lizards other than leopard geckos, but I absolutely love mine. He's the sweetest thing. He loves to cuddle, when he's not exploring. He likes to hide in my clothes, or just sit on my shoulder while I'm on my computer or playing video games. He's a sweetheart. I went with tile for his tank, too. It looks nice and it's easy to clean. His little claws sometimes got stuck on the reptile carpet I used to have for him, so I think the switch was a good idea. He's pretty easy to care for, as long as you keep up with cleaning up his messes and feedings/water. So, I vote leo.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

thekinetic said:


> Any particular reason?
> 
> I mean I know that I can make their tank less plain looking and all. Plus I know they're calmer. But why else?



May sound weird ( I'm a reptile girl ! Don't judge lol) but I like how they are more particular about their owners . Seems they are a bit more shy but only at first and do bond closely from best I can tell . That's about all to why id pick them ... Well they are really pretty too . 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

